# EMT starting clinicals - what to expect?



## Bubba12253 (May 22, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I'm doing a EMT accelerated course in 10 wks, and I start my first ride along June 1st with Rural Metro (I live in Orlando). What should I expect during my first clinical? What are my limits as a EMT student with my scope of practice? 

Side Note: Are there any supplies that I should start to collect as a EMT? Like should I buy my own stethoscope before I get a job? BP Cuff, Trauma shears? Or am I provided them upon hire at a company?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Your limits are anything you've been taught to do that your medic allows you to do. 

If they ask you to do something and you don't know how or aren't comfortable with it, DON'T do it. Tell them so they can work with you. 
Any preceptor worth their salt will sit down with you before going in service to go over expectations and limitations. 

If they don't, ask them "What do you expect of me today? What can I do?"

Don't argue with them during the call, if you think they're doing something wrong based on what you were taught, ask them after "we were taught so and so, I'm interested to know why you chose to do this and that."

Ask questions, even if you think they're stupid. The answers may surprise you and you are showing you're interested in learning. 

Use your common sense to know when to get in the middle and when to hang back but DO NOT be the student who sits there and doesnt talk, stands back in the corner, and just seems too disinterested or timid. 

I hate those kinds of students and I write them off and only do the bare minimum. If you're not going to put in a little effort neither am I, I get paid the same either way and I've already finished school and passed my state. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

As for equipment, invest in a good scope. The rest aren't really necessary but I keep shears and a penlight and o2 key in a holster on my belt because its more convenient than to go rooting around in the truck searching for them when I need them. 

But these are supplies I may or may not have pilfered from work. 

As for q scope I recommend an ultrascope.


----------



## marcus2011 (May 22, 2012)

Arrive early to help them check of the truck. Nothing is worse than when they ask for something they need now and your searching every cabinet. 

Dont stand back, jump in the action. I hate it when we have a clinical student who sits in the captains chair doing nothing while they are supposed to be learning.

Ask questions...every single one you can. 

Never argue over a clinical decision on the scene or in the truck. And if you do think you are right, make sure you know your stuff to back it up.

In the end be yourself and have fun. This job can be hard at times but the humor in it and the excitement never get old.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 22, 2012)

marcus2011 said:


> Never argue over a clinical decision on the scene or in the truck. And if you do think you are right, make sure you know your stuff to back it up.



I would never argue a clinical decision, period. Sure ask questions like Sasha said "Why did you do it that way". Don't challenge them. I'm up for a good discussion if you know what you are talking about but as soon as I hear some "it can't hurt" crap regurgitated out of the book I'm going to lose a little faith in your ability as a clinician.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I would never argue a clinical decision, period. Sure ask questions like Sasha said "Why did you do it that way". Don't challenge them. I'm up for a good discussion if you know what you are talking about but as soon as I hear some "it can't hurt" crap regurgitated out of the book I'm going to lose a little faith in your ability as a clinician.



Every time someone says "It can't hurt" I die a little inside.


----------



## marcus2011 (May 22, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Every time someone says "It can't hurt" I die a little inside.



Yeah I understand you all on that. We just had a few students come through who thought they were everything and knew everything. After the first discussion they got into, they never discussed another clinical decisions without bringing their book with them.


----------



## Bubba12253 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the response! I'm a very outgoing person in general, and people typically pick up on that! I plan on doing anything and everything possible. My goal is to use my clinicals as getting my foot in the door at Rural Metro. I schedule 2 more shifts during the same time, assuming I'll have the same crew to develop a bond with during those lovely 12 hrs.

As far as supplies go, a stethoscope and pen light is all I should invest in? Should I have these by clinicals? I want to let them know I'm serious. I'm a pre-med student who wants to work part time as an EMT and then go off to med school, of maybe even PA school.


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

I like students who have their own scope.

I don't like lending them mine.


----------



## Bubba12253 (May 22, 2012)

Any place you would recommend me to go to get a scope? I checked out amazon and an ultra scope is 80-90, but is it worth the investment? How long have you had yours?


----------



## Sasha (May 22, 2012)

Mine was a gift from a partner and is custom. It cost more than $80. Worth the investment. It's the best scope I've used, pedis like the bright color and I get compliments on it all the time. 

It also comes with a lifetime warranty that Littmanns do not. 

Plus they are less common. No ones going to steal it and say its theirs, especially if the head is engraved with your name.


----------



## marcus2011 (May 22, 2012)

You can buy scopes from 20 to 400.. I suggest getting the scope you like in some off color and having your name engraved all over it. And never leave it in a truck


----------



## Bubba12253 (May 22, 2012)

I'll deff check it out if it comes with a warranty! And I noticed it comes in all types of funky colors and this head things. Thanks!


----------



## Impulse (May 22, 2012)

Buy once, cry once.

I'm jealous you guys get to ride with a ambo company. We had to ride with fire for our vehiculars.


----------



## RemoveTheFear (May 24, 2012)

Bubba12253 said:


> I'll deff check it out if it comes with a warranty! And I noticed it comes in all types of funky colors and this head things. Thanks!



I'll second the Ultrascope. I had one with the clear acrylic with design underneath, that was close to $100, but ended up giving it to a friend. I now have their less costly version, the Maxiscope, which was just under $50 with shipping. I have noticed no difference in sound quality with the less expensive version.

You might double check with your school and make sure they don't have some requirements as to what you should have equipment-wise, or what to wear. I'd suggest taking along a small notepad and pen, for, uh, taking notes, particularly if you have to document your clinical experience ie. vitals, chief complaint, treatments &c..


----------



## Tigger (May 24, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I like students who have their own scope.
> 
> I don't like lending them mine.



Whoa you're kind enough to lend them your own? I'll point thirds to the one's in the truck first. I don't like other people's ears and I don't think people really like mine either (yes they are clean)!


----------

